# GunX Pistol Opinions



## Russell Andrews (Jun 22, 2009)

Fellow RTFer's who have GunX pistols. How are they working? Any feedback, good or bad.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've had mine about 2 months. Less than a brick of primers through it. It hasn't misfired yet. Mine isn't as smooth as some others have said theirs is. Definite metal on metal rubbing.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

My 2 have had the same experiance as Howards. They work great but they are not that smooth.


----------



## Jeff Huntington (Feb 11, 2007)

MIne has been incredibly smooth. Could it be the primers?

Nothing but good things. My buddy's 14yr old bird boy loves it and uses it regularly.


Jeff


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have been through about 1000 rounds and nothing but praise
works great No problems at all
David Jansma


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Well over 1,000 shots thru my pistol without any problems, action is smooth. I am very happy with the pistol.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

We have over a brick through ours, and it is still going strong.


----------



## a3754 (Oct 7, 2009)

Its been as good as my NEF, Its definatly the best out today


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

No problems, at all. Nothing available that's better...

John Lash


----------



## Pupknuckle (Aug 15, 2008)

Only problem that I have had is using 5 year old CCI primers. Works great w/everything else. They fired fine, but were tough ejecting. Very happy with the pistol otherwise.


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

Put 1000 + rounds through mine not a problem yet very happy!!!!!!!


----------



## Joe Brakke (Jul 3, 2008)

I have the same issue ejecting CCI 209s. They seem to swell and bind the eject motion. If I W-9 the heck out of it, its ok until 20-30 rounds are set off. My federals do not bind at all. Luckly that is the brand I have a brick of. I may just purge all the CCI, give them away and be done with the issue. Other than this, no issues on miss-firing and still a smooth action.


----------



## djansma (Aug 26, 2004)

I have had no problems with CCi primers I am using the 209's I believe they make a different one that is hotter I think 209 m but CCI is about all I use and have not had one bind or misfire 

David Jansma


----------



## Joe Dutro (Nov 20, 2007)

*BINDING ISSUE*
I believe there was a issue of this with a few types of primers in the first production run of the pistols. Martin has since enlarged the hole size to help to eliminate the problem. It was only a few cases that I had heard of.

check out post 57--- http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=52903&page=6&highlight=gunx
Joe


----------



## Jersey (Apr 8, 2009)

I've had my GunX 209 pistol in my possession for approx 3 weeks now. I ordered it from Dogs Afield after the sweepstakes was drawn on this site. My Kimar 209 pistol just wasn't reliable enough anymore. It (Kimar) went to Traditions once while under warranty, but failed me again soon after. I've had it apart several times managing to get it going enough to keep it as a back up pistol. Today, I thought I'd have to break it out of retirement because of an issue while training with my new GunX. On my 3rd shot fired today, it jammed up solid. The hammer, trigger and cylinder would barely move and I couldn't get the cylinder open to diagnose it. That's when the ribbing started from my training patners. I have an undeserved bad reputation for jinxing fellow training partner's guns. It just so happens that they all have junk pistols and I was the guy using it at the time of failure. We managed to get the cylinder open because I couldn't send it back half loaded. Upon opening the cylinder it was apparent what happened. The firing pin lodged perfectly into the Winchester primer. The pin actually punctured thru the cap and the cap held the pin from retracting which kept the revolver from cycling and/or opening up. I hope it was a shot in a million as I expect to put a million shots thru this pistol if it allows. So, it turns out that my GunX is just fine. Now to deal with Winchester.


----------



## Russell Andrews (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow! It looks like the primer swelled up too. What a perfect hole.


----------



## a3754 (Oct 7, 2009)

Friends say the gunX quality is mych better than Alpha, my gunx has been great so far


----------



## Russell Andrews (Jun 22, 2009)

Any new comments anyone with a new GunX pistol care to share.


----------

